# Greetings!



## Sideburns (Nov 17, 2008)

I am Kyle, of Minnehaha academy in minneapolis, a member of the shrinking tech crew. I do a little bit of everything from the usual rigging and light hanging to running (and a little designing of) sound and mic wrangling. Each year we do about 5 productions, including a Madrigal dinner of epic proportions, the occasional musical, and this funky 'student showcase' which is a collection of student directed 1 act plays. Our school just changed TD over the summer, and the theater director left without warning, so we have been going through a bit of chaos, with temporary directors and all.I really find being on the tech crew to be a good experience, as well as a bit of fun. The reason I found this forum was because a friend suggested it on our own private tech forum. Glad to be here!


----------



## Van (Nov 17, 2008)

Sideburns said:


> I am Kyle, ........, a member of the shrinking tech crew.


 
When you say "shrinking tech crew" does that mean you guys are all getting smaller ? 'Cause, Honestly, that could come in handy. You could run around all under the platforms and help find squeaks, run cables under the stage... that would be cool !

Welcome aboard Sideburns!


----------



## icewolf08 (Nov 18, 2008)

Welcome to CB! We try to provide a valuable resource for people like you (students) as well as any person who dabbles in this industry to those who have made it their profession. So, ask any questions you have, we are happy to help however we can. Offer any answers you can and have fun here!


----------



## gafftaper (Nov 19, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Sideburns! The search function is your friend and will help you find all kinds of good stuff in the archives... and don't miss the Wiki too. 


Van said:


> When you say "shrinking tech crew" does that mean you guys are all getting smaller ? 'Cause, Honestly, that could come in handy. You could run around all under the platforms and help find squeaks, run cables under the stage... that would be cool!



When I was a high school teacher I had a wonderful resource for work like that... called freshmen.


----------



## lieperjp (Nov 19, 2008)

Van said:


> When you say "shrinking tech crew" does that mean you guys are all getting smaller ? 'Cause, Honestly, that could come in handy. You could run around all under the platforms and help find squeaks, run cables under the stage... that would be cool !
> 
> Welcome aboard Sideburns!



Ha, I was thinking the same thing!

As you can see, we try to keep things lively! Join in on the forums, whether it's a question you have, a problem you're having, or advice to be had.

Welcome!


----------

